# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  dsactiver toute forme d'authentification

## gorgonite

Bonjour,


J'ai rcemment install un serveur IIS v5.1 sur un Windows XP Pro
Je n'ai aucun soucis pour me connecter en local et tester mon site, mais je n'arrive  accder au serveur depuis une autre machine


Au final, je souhaiterais obtenir un systme du type



```
Clients Internet --> Front-end Apache --> HTTP Proxy Reverse --> IIS
```

L'authentification devant tre gre par Apache via un .htaccess, je souhaiterais donc dsactiver toute forme d'authentification sur IIS.


Auriez-vous une ide ?


 ::merci::  par avance

----------


## Flamby38

Salut,

Pour dsactiver l'authentification sur IIS, il faut en fait le parametrer pour accepter les connexions anonymes. Pour IIS 6 cela se fait a partir des proprits du site, onglet scurit, authentification et controle d'accs, et cocher "activer la connexion anonyme".

A ce moment la un utilisateur aura sur le serveur les meme droits que le compte anonyme que tu peux parametrer comme tu veux.

----------


## gorgonite

> Pour dsactiver l'authentification sur IIS, il faut en fait le parametrer pour accepter les connexions anonymes. Pour IIS 6 cela se fait a partir des proprits du site, onglet scurit, authentification et controle d'accs, et cocher "activer la connexion anonyme".
> 
> A ce moment la un utilisateur aura sur le serveur les meme droits que le compte anonyme que tu peux parametrer comme tu veux.



j'ai trouv cette option... j'ai retir "utiliser l'authentification windows" pour tre sr que tout passe par ce mode
en revanche, a utilise un utilisateur MACHINE\IUSR_MACHINE, mais j'ai aussi essay avec l'utilisation MACHINE\Invit en vain  ::cry:: 

j'essaie de me connecter directement via un navigateur situ sur le serveur, mais je me prends une erreur 403 (accs interdit), et j'ai pourtant mis l'autorisation de lecture et de visualisation de la structure du rpertoire...

----------


## Flamby38

Salut,

le compte IUSR_MACHINE est utilis par dfaut parce qu'il est configur avec les autorisations de base pour avoir accs  IIS.

Notamment, je crois qu'il fait partie de certains groupes (notamment IIS WPG ou un machin du genre).

Bref, je te conseille d'utilsier ce compte IUSR_MACHINE, c'est un compte local avec le minimum de droits.
Pour quelle raison veux tu utiliser un autre compte utilisateur?

----------


## gorgonite

> Bref, je te conseille d'utilsier ce compte IUSR_MACHINE, c'est un compte local avec le minimum de droits.
> Pour quelle raison veux tu utiliser un autre compte utilisateur?



je n'ai jamais voulu un autre compte... j'ai juste essay pour voir si Invit n'aurait pas plus de chances  ::aie::

----------


## Flamby38

ok, ben voila des ides en vrac, ca vaut ce que ca vaut :

tu tapes la bonne adresse dans ton navigateur?
ton site web est sur le port 80?
tu n'as pas touch a la case password pour ton compte IUSR? (si tu y as touch tu peux toujours redfinir le mot de passe pour cet utilisateur et le retaper dans IIS)
ton compte IUSR_MACHINE n'est pas dsactiv?
c'est le seul site web sur ce IIS?
as tu essay la commande iisreset pour etre certain que tes modifs soient prises en compte?
la page a laquelle tu essaies d'acceder est un simple fichier .htm de base ( pas du asp ou un truc du genre?)?
tu as install des outils du genre iislockdown / urlscan ?

----------


## gorgonite

j'ai compris le problme... j'avais fait mes test avec un root_dir situ dans C:\Documents and Settings\admin\

j'ai dplac le rpertoire, et a a march du premier coup  ::):

----------

